# Newb... anyone wanna help me out?



## MantisDude15 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey everyone, I'm new to mantids. I have been wanting to buy one for a long time, never got around to it. I was wondering if you guys could answer a few question's for me.

1. Whats the right type of mantis for a 15 year old beginner like me?

2. Do mantids take a lot of care?

3. Can you "play" with em (take them out, let em crawl on you, put it on the table, etc)

4. Any housing suggestions?

Thanks a lot, and please don't be like "USE THE SEARCH!" i dont feel like going through pages and pages, just answer me if you can.

Thank you

Adam


----------



## Rick (Oct 10, 2006)

All your questions have been answered over and over so please use the search feature. Also, we have an introductions forum to make your intro to the others.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 10, 2006)

Any kind. An african mantis, chinese (the ones found outside), European, and carloina mantids. The species i sugested don't require much care. Of course you can play with them (if you have any animals like cats or dogs that may attack them then go into a room where they can't get you). Housing is easy i usually put a few sticks in so they can climb to the roof. Mist them every other day so they can drink and drop crickets in every other day (can get crickets at pet shops) make sure you don't feed them to much. Good luck!


----------



## Rick (Oct 10, 2006)

Ok. Here we go. You want help but are too lazy to do the search. So I guess I will be nice and try to help ya.

1. Most mantids are ok for a beginner. I suggest african mantis as it is probably one of the easiest They have a huge appetite though. Stay away from things like orchids, ghost, etc etc.

2. Most mantids require a fair amount of care.

3. In my opinion they are look don't touch kind of "pets". You can handle them but I think it does more harm than good.

4. House nymphs in 32 oz deli cups until they outgrow them. Intermediate size mantids I keep in 2 1/2 gallon tanks divided into sections. Large adults get even large enclosures. They need vertical space in which to moult (excluding adults).

And use the search feature! We have gone over all these basic questions thousands of times already.


----------



## Ian (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes, your best satrter species would certain be either a Sphodromantis, or Hierodula species. Not only are these esy to rear, but they will tollerate regular handling.

Nymphs are best reared in mesh/butterfly nets, and larger nymphs in large cups or tanks. These replies are fairly breif...and as people have already stressed, the search feature really is your best option. Also, use the different forum sections for your different questions.

However, beware! It is an addictive hobby...I to am 15, and goodness knows how many species I have gone through already


----------



## Justin (Oct 11, 2006)

I agree with Ian, Sphodromantis, or Hierodula species would be he best way to go. They are both impressive genus too.


----------



## Veggie (Oct 12, 2006)

Contact me MantisDude, I'll help you out


----------



## Rick (Oct 12, 2006)

> Contact me MantisDude, I'll help you out


Have we not helped? :?


----------



## Jay (Oct 12, 2006)

I would have to agree on the look and don't touch policy as Rick stated. Although some mantids will do alright with handling I have had a few instances where after having one on my hand or clothing (without putting pressure or force on the mantis) that a leg will come off. I don't know if any mantids actually shed legs like lizards shed off tails when threatened but most tend to be somewhat fragile.

-Jay


----------



## Rick (Oct 12, 2006)

Infrequent handling is ok but if you do it all the time it has negative effects.


----------



## MantisDude15 (Oct 12, 2006)

thanks a lot everyone


----------

